# Stuck on “Starting Up” (Hydra)



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

When I woke up this morning my Bolt was unresponsive. I rebooted it and now I’m stuck at the Tivo “Starting Up” message indefinitely.

I tried removing the cable card and replaced the hard drive with a brand new unit. Same outcome.

Any ideas?


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

If you have this issue and found this post -- see this thread. Short version: The Bolt firmware update that came out around 11/15/18 intentionally or accidentally breaks at least some 3rd party hard drives. We don't know why. You can temporarily restore things by re-installing the original drive that came with your Bolt.


----------

